# 10 day forecast



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Anyone look at it!!!???!!!! for NW ohio "Catawba


FRI 34/27
SAT 34/25
SUN 37/27
MON 35/31
TUES 34/27
WEDS 29/22
THURS 26/18
FRI 27/23
SAT 31/24
SUN 30/24


If this stays true.....We could be on the ice January 1st......I would be in heaven....IF it stays true or gets better!

http://youtu.be/_sqddHrf9n4


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I want to get onto the ice as much as anyone but that forecast is not very promising ice building weather. We need teens or colder at night and cloudy, mid 20's days to produce ice at any reasonable clip.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll take whatever Mother Nature is selling at this point!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I just saw the ten day for the area I fish. It looks really good for lakeview ohio. I should be setting on a bucket on the first of the year. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw on the ten day forecast for my area, Galena starting thurs this week the highs in mid to low 20s and lows in the single digits, it looked like temps like that for a week. That should get us started, I cant wait, hopefully wont have to travel out of state this year to fish.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

It sounds like We will have alot of news reports of fisherman falling through premature ice... I hope not. Use your head guys. Those temps are not below freezing. Be patient, it could save your life.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey there SF
The ten day--- 
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Fremont+OH+43420:4:US

The little pond down at the creek may have good ice the first week of January.

Check out Craig&#8217;s sticky ---- Falling Through The Ice, just in case. 
Have a good Christmas.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol I can't wait.....and BP I remember Craig's post lol! I will definitely be cautious on early ice!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i wanna fish just has bad as the next guy! i will wait for a good solid ice. be safe guys


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya I remember it all to clearly, I know I wont be getting wet again in the future, at least not from early ice be safe out there when the ice does arrive


----------

